# Windows Defender unter Windows 10 ausreichend



## Straycatsfan (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bei AV Test wird ja unter Win 10 der Defender mit getestet, und gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Also außer Konkurrenz zu Kaufprogrammen bei Zero Day, aber dass andere Zero Day zu 99,9 oder 100 Prozent erkennen... kann aber muss man ja eh nicht glauben oder? Glaube keinem Test den Du nicht selbst getestet hast, was?

Kurzum, Chrome hat eine Sandbox, den dann noch in Sandboxie laufen lassen, kein Anhänge in Mails klicken, nur bekannte Programme laufen lassen, aktuell halten und der Defender unter 10 ist eine leichte, ausreichende Sache satt einem (Kauf) AV/IS, dass sich wiederum tief im System verankert?

Zumal ja auch genug AVs selbst mit Schwachstellen Schlagzeilen erzielen?

10 ist ja unter den PCGH Usern weit verbreitet, also wie seht ihr das so?


----------



## azzih (11. Mai 2016)

Ja reicht theoretisch aus, wenn du dein Windows regelmässig updatest und im Internet net jede ******** öffnest


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2016)

Hab trotzdem Kaspersky drauf. Dem Defender fehlt einfach Verhaltenserkennung, Firewall usw.


----------



## Straycatsfan (11. Mai 2016)

Na seit 7 soll die Firewall von Windows doch top sein, dazu noch hinterm Router.

Gerade wegen dem Zusatzgedöns und eventueller neuer Lücken soll man doch beim smarten AV bleiben?

Kaspersky stinkt mir immer bissl weil die seit Jahren nicht mit Sandboxie kompatibel sind oder sein wollen, ebenso Bitdefender. Sonst wären die reinen AVs davon nicht schlecht.


----------



## norse (11. Mai 2016)

Nunja, sie ist schon recht i.O. - aber Top defintiv nicht. Und der Windows Defender alleine? nein,bitte ein gescheiten AV des Vertrauens drauf!



azzih schrieb:


> Ja reicht theoretisch aus, wenn du dein Windows regelmässig updatest und im Internet net jede ******** öffnest



und dazu - was willst du machen wenn deine nicht *** Seite befallen ist und Viren verteilt? Der Defender hilft dir da nix. Das kann jeder Seite passieren, selbst deiner örtlichen Volksbank ...
das immer alle denken viren gibts nur auf zweifelhaften seiten -.- ganz im Gegenteil .. das ist ein so veraltetes Weltbild


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2016)

Man kann ja einfach ne VM machen. 

Wichtig ist aber, das Firewall und AV-Anwendung kommunizieren. Nur so kann ungewöhlicher Traffic erkannt und damit neue Trojaner erkannt werden. Zumal dann eben auch gleich der PC vom Netzwerk ausgesperrt werden kann, wenn es ne Infektion gibt, mit den ganzen Ransom-Viren besonders wichtig.
Hat erst letztens einer von Sophos auf der Cebit nen Vortrag über dieses ineinander greifen von Rechteverwaltung/Verschlüsselung, Antivirus und Firewall gehalten.


----------



## Erok (11. Mai 2016)

Hi 

In Verbindung mit der eigenen Brain.exe auf jedenfall ausreichend genug. 

Solltest Du jedoch gerne mal auf zweifelhaften Seiten im Internet etwas sehr zweifelhaftes runter laden wollen weil es dort nix kostet, kann das natürlich nach hinten los gehen 

Von daher hängt es alleine an Deinem Verhalten ab 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Straycatsfan (11. Mai 2016)

Nope.
Also keine...Seiten, nur bekannte Programme, Ware nur aus Steam Origin Uplay regulär wie das muss, Adguard im Browser und eben den in Sandboxie aufgerufen um gegen den Rest gefeit zu sein.

Also quasi Werbung die doch mal durch geht und eventuell infizierte auf seriösen Seiten, was da so mal war.

Windows updated sich ja automatisch, Programme auch,. Secunia meinetwegen noch im Hintergrund.

Einfallstore sind ja eigentlich nur Anhänge und/oder der Browser.


----------



## Haribocc (13. Mai 2016)

Ich würde den Defender eher als Ready2Go Variante ansehen. 
Grundsätzlich ausreichend. 
Aber was ist, wenn die scheinbar vertrauenswürdige Seite selbst Opfer einer Attacke wurde und nun Virenschleuder ist? Flash, Java, oder doch eine bösartige Website anstatt einer guten. 
Was ist, wenn jemand sich in deinem Wlan aufhält und Schadsoftware über das lokale Netz verteilt?
Mir fallen da noch einige andere Szenarios ein, wo der Win Defender am Ende ist. 

Eine gute AV Suite sollte daher auf jedem PC sein, der meint etwas über Computer zu wissen. 
O-Ton: Ein Virus offenbart sich dem Benutzer nicht als Virus. Nur weil ein PC clean ausschaut, muss er nicht clean sein. 
Oder anders gesagt: Nur weil sich Win Defender bis heute nicht zu Schadsoftware gemeldet hat, heißt es nicht das man nicht betroffen ist.


Ich bin da sehr pingelich und habe mir erst vor ein paar Tagen eine UTM zwischen Router und Clients gesteckt. Mir gefällt die Entwicklung der Cybercrime aktivitäten überhaupt nicht, vorallem da jeder mit Google schon alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommt. Selbst wenn man nicht in der Materie steckt.


----------



## Kenny- (14. Mai 2016)

Darüber kann man sich sicherlich stundenlang streiten...

Ich nutze seit einen Jahr den Defender und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Viren.. Klar man weiß nie, wenn was drauf ist, aber selbst mit einer kostenpflichtigen nicht sicher sein, nur "sicherer"...

Muss am Ende wohl jeder für sich selbst wissen, wie er für sich persönlich am sichersten fährt.


----------



## Straycatsfan (15. Mai 2016)

Der Defender ist in Windows 10 ein vollwertiger Virenscanner. In den älteren Defender-Versionen für Windows XP oder 7 war das noch anders. Er verlässt sich nun bei der Erkennung von Viren, Trojanern und anderer Malware nicht mehr allein auf seine Signaturdatenbank und Online-Abfragen. Die neue Verhaltenserkennung – bei anderen Herstellern heißt diese Funktion Heuristik – ist automatisch aktiv und versucht, unbekannte Dateien zu erkennen, die sich auffällig verhalten. In diesem Fall wird automatisch ein Protokoll an Microsoft übermittelt, um die Datei auf schädlichen Code zu überprüfen. Neu ist auch die Einbindung des Virenscanners in den Internet Explorer: Er nutzt den Defender zur Überprüfung von Active-X-Erweiterungen. Um den Windows Defender und seine Einstellungen aufzurufen, tippen Sie in der Desktop-Suchleiste „Defender“ ein. Das Suchfenster zeigt anschließend die passende App an, die Sie mit einem Klick auf den entsprechenden Eintrag öffnen.

Verhaltenserkennung.


----------



## lowskill (16. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dem Defender fehlt einfach [...] Firewall








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat erst letztens einer von Sophos auf der Cebit nen Vortrag über dieses ineinander greifen von Rechteverwaltung/Verschlüsselung, Antivirus und Firewall gehalten.


Ein Mitarbeiter einer Firma für Sicherheitssoftware erzählt auf einer Verkaufs- bzw. Werbeveranstaltung also, dass die in Windows vorhandenen Mittel auf keinen Fall ausreichend sind und man deshalb auf jeden Fall zusätzliche Produkte von (s)einer Firma kaufen muss.


----------

